# need help with buying a RB25DET motor



## ghostuss (Jan 19, 2004)

I know someone with a skyline r33 motor for sale, it's pretty clean too so I was wondering if I should buy it. Any input from you guys is good. My 1996 240sx is near 183k mileage so need a motor soon. I do not have any experience dealing with any motors so I would like to know the need to watchout and what is important of buying a motor. Any help would be greatly appericiated. Here is the specs of the motor.

**********************Nissan skyline motor for sale.***************************

Specs:
R33 RB25det 2.5 liter turbo motor
8.5-1 compression
dual overhead camshaft
24valve
coil pack distributorless ignition..
...............................................................................

Included with the motor:
Polished intake manifold
Heat coated exhaust manifold
Coil packs. (Very hard to find)
Fuel rail
Injectors
Water pump
oil pump
oil pickup 
oil pan
timing belt
Cams 
cam sprockets
valves 
valve springs
valve spring retainers
head ( Professionally bead blasted and painted)
Valve covers
Head studs
Crank pully
water inlets
oil cooler filter bracket
rear main seal
front main seal
and various other parts.
*******************************************************************************


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Price? and is it a full front clip or just motor set? youll needthe front clip.


----------



## ghostuss (Jan 19, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> Price? and is it a full front clip or just motor set? youll needthe front clip.


The price is $700 and I think it's the motor with those parts listed?


----------



## Sil-8zero (Sep 8, 2003)

and you might need the wiring harness and transmission...i didnt see it in the list.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

you'll need a driveshaft yoke too, so you can get a driveshaft custom made.


----------



## ghostuss (Jan 19, 2004)

93blackSER said:


> you'll need a driveshaft yoke too, so you can get a driveshaft custom made.


So does anyone know if I should pick this up? Or should I just get a complete swap from the shop? anyone know any good shop around san francisco area that does that kind of job?


----------



## Sil-8zero (Sep 8, 2003)

ask for the transmission and everything and if he says ok for like 1400? i would say ok but has he driven it hard or has it just kind of been a show motor?


----------



## ghostuss (Jan 19, 2004)

Sil-8zero said:


> ask for the transmission and everything and if he says ok for like 1400? i would say ok but has he driven it hard or has it just kind of been a show motor?


This is what he said in his e-mail:

I originally purchased this motor for a project. But due to limited funds i must delay the project and sell the skyline motor. Motor was originally in great condition and then was completely dissasembled for cleaning and inspection. All bearing surfaces are in excellent condition and this is a perfect motor to be used or rebuilt. I am availible for a viewing of the motor nightly in @@@, I suggest viewing this motor to appreaciate how perfectly clean it is.


----------



## Sil-8zero (Sep 8, 2003)

so then that would mean its still totally torn apart? i just need to rebuild mine and im estimating 300+ so if its put together then i would get it.


----------



## ghostuss (Jan 19, 2004)

Sil-8zero said:


> so then that would mean its still totally torn apart? i just need to rebuild mine and im estimating 300+ so if its put together then i would get it.


So guess this is a bad deal? Anyone know any shop around Sf bayarea that can do this kind swap? My car is hitting 190k soon... but somehow it has no leak of any kind, the compression is VERY good according to the mechanic. So anyone think I should swap anytime soon or wait like an year or two and see?? If I swap I will of course get a RB or SR engine. But from reading that RB post by nightX I am kinda sold to it. Anyone got any idea for my situation?


----------



## ghostuss (Jan 19, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> Price? and is it a full front clip or just motor set? youll needthe front clip.


Just wondering how much is the front clip and what is the difference between the front clip and a motor? -_- please don't laught I am a noob at engines


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

i think you should drive your car til it breaks and then worry about it. do a whole bunch of research in the time being. you need to learn a lot before you worry about an RB swap.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

oh jeez what a dumb noob doesnt even know what a clip is :loser: 

nah j/p. everybodies gotta learn sometime what it is, today is ur chance lol

the front clip is basically the entire front end of the car. sometimes youll even get a mangled up fender along with the engine and all that lol. it may come with suspension /brakes/ dash/ steering wheel. what they do is like cut the car in half and send you the front end of it. so its got everything you need, and a couple of goodies if your lucky :thumbup: 

the motor set is just the engine, wiring harness, ECU,tranny....the clip comes with all of this and then some, so truthfully a clip is better especially if your doing the swap at your home instead of having a shop do it for you


----------



## ghostuss (Jan 19, 2004)

Alright guys thanks for all your replys. Good idea on drive it until it breaks hehe. Hope it doesn't break on highway now >.<


----------



## ghostuss (Jan 19, 2004)

talking about break on highway. My cousin ran out of gas on highway exist :waving: It was raining and he was stuck at the middle of 2 lanes, with car passing by every seconds. THen he got a policy car to push his car all the way to safty and brought some gas to fill up. What a dummy he is... :dumbass: Luckily the policy didn't charge anything for pushing his car lol... :cheers:


----------



## jonpowell (May 27, 2003)

If the guy only wants $700 for it, send me his info, I will be glad to pick it up from him.


----------

